# Nest box needed or just perches



## jhudson (May 3, 2007)

My son is just getting started in this hobby, and he is being given 2 pairs of young rollers. We have no desire to breed them for awhile, so do we need nest boxes or just perches for them?


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

Perches will work for a while and when you get ready to breed young 
well then you can give them boxes and some nest bowls but watch out 
I have had them find a corner on the floor and lay eggs on the floor 
but you can always throw the eggs out. Not a big deal. If these birds are 
real young then you will not have to worry about it until they are 6 to 8 months old USUALLY but some do mature faster than others..

Thanks Tripp


----------



## jhudson (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Tripp!! One more question. I have a building that houses a few chickens. They are in their own pen, and spend most of the day outside. Is it OK to build the loft in this same building? Totally different pen then the chickens. We will only have 4 birds and the loft area will be 6'x7' and 6' high. 

Thanks so much. I have only raised chickens and quail and this is soooo new and some what complicated. Thank goodness there are ALOT of good folks in this hobby that are so willing to help young people like my son get started. This man, took my son through his lofts last night, talked to him about the care of the birds, lent him some books, is offering to set him up with feed, supplies, 4 young rollers and medical advise whenever needed. We need more people like you guys!!!!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

When the young are getting mature and when you find out that you have a body or girl they will build a next on the floor if you dont provide a nest box. there are so many types of perches pigeons like.


----------

